# Ride Suggestions..Tampa/Sarasota



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi:

My wife and I will be in the Tampa area in a couple of weeks and we are planning on bringing our road bikes. We'll actually be in Apollo Beach and visiting relatives in Sarasota as well. Any suggestions for 30-40 mile rides in that area without a lot of traffic (if that is possible). 

Thanks
VaughnA


----------



## netso (Feb 27, 2004)

*Rides in Tampa*

I live in Tampa. My wife and I ride primarily in Thonotosassa. The Stanley Ride sponsored by the Tampa Bay Freewheelers on Saturday mornings is a great ride. It is a Breakfast ride, stops at a place called "Buddy-Freddy's" I think you will enjoy. Call the Tampa Bay Freewheelers or try them on the internet.


----------



## limey68 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Sarasota Ride*



VaughnA said:


> Hi:
> 
> My wife and I will be in the Tampa area in a couple of weeks and we are planning on bringing our road bikes. We'll actually be in Apollo Beach and visiting relatives in Sarasota as well. Any suggestions for 30-40 mile rides in that area without a lot of traffic (if that is possible).
> 
> ...


If you want hardly any traffic that would be tough unless you head East - you could ride past Myakka but there's not much to see if you like to look around on your ride. I regularly do Casey Key up to longboat key or Longboat down to Casey - beautiful along the keys - nice curvy roads on casey - you'll have to put up with traffic along US41 Tamiami trail in between the two keys - or you could do one and drive to the other (lots of blind old snow birds down here)! Its a favourite ride of the local groups here - I know bikesenjava do a weekend ride - you could check out their website for calendar - you'll see plenty of other friendly cyclists down here - if you see an Orange Klein with a Fred on it that's me!


----------

